# Frauen im PCGH Forum



## micsterni14 (10. Juli 2016)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand, nur so aus Neugier, eine Umfrage oder so gestartet, wieviele Frauen hier im Forum aktiv sind?

Oder sind wir Nerds wirklich eine reine Männerdomäne?^^
PCGH Redaktion sind zbsp auch nur Männer, was da los? 

MfG


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Juli 2016)

Also von einer Frau weiß ich das sie im Forum unterwegs ist
Tante Edith: Es sind sogar 2 von denen ich es weiß.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2016)

Es sind mehr. Eine Umfrage wäre zwar interessant, würde aber nur anonym funktionieren. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass die Damen lieber ihre Ruhe haben sollten. Bei einer anonymen Umfrage ist aber das Ergebnis nichtssagend, da immer Spaßvögel dabei sind die sich als Frau ausgeben, nur um den Rest in Aufruhr zu versetzen.


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2016)

Sowieso,
finde ich das Geschlecht eines Users innem PC-Hardwareforum sowas von egal. Der höfliche Umgang miteinander ist Voraussetzung, damit ist alles gesagt, außer vlt. daß das hier nicht immer klappt.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (10. Juli 2016)

Die Legende sagt das es wohl paar gibt. 
Mehr oder weniger aktiv halt.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2016)

Es gibt schon einige mehr, allerdings wählen sie auch cleverweise männliche Nicknames, damit sie nicht pausenlos belästigt werden


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Juli 2016)

Bei ein paar weiß ich es auch, und hätte nie gedacht das sich hinter diesen Nick´s und Avataren, Frauen verbergen.
Sie sind unter uns aber geben sich nicht zu erkennen


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Es gibt schon einige mehr, allerdings wählen sie auch cleverweise männliche Nicknames, damit sie nicht pausenlos belästigt werden



So ist es. Mancher wäre überrascht wie viele hier weiblich sind (auch wenns natürlich eine Männerdomäne hier ist), die Damen sind aber allergrößtenteils darauf bedacht nicht als solche "aufzufallen".


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So ist es. Mancher wäre überrascht wie viele hier weiblich sind (auch wenns natürlich eine Männerdomäne hier ist), die Damen sind aber allergrößtenteils darauf bedacht nicht als solche "aufzufallen".



Ich kenne so 5-6 ganz sicher weibliche User 

 Wieviele es wirklich sind, es freut mich aber, dass auch die Frauen ihren Spass am Zocken haben


----------



## der_yappi (11. Juli 2016)

Gabs zu dem Thema nicht schonmal einen Fred in der RuKa?

Tante Edit sagt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...s-auch-weibliche-nutzer-hier.html#post6110890


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2016)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Gabs zu dem Thema nicht schonmal einen Fred in der RuKa?
> 
> Tante Edit sagt:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...s-auch-weibliche-nutzer-hier.html#post6110890



Richtig doch 

Aber wir wollen doch immer mal ein Update


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2016)

Kannst dich ja da mal umgucken, aber schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert.

(Glaube, da gab's irgendwo nochmal ne ähnliche Gruppe, speziell für die Zocker"innen" hier im Forum)


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2016)

Mir ist es eigentlich egal. Bin ja nicht zum flirten hier.
Finde es aber cool das sich manche Frauen auch für Technik und Computerspiele interessieren. Aber dürften wohl sehr wenige sein.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juli 2016)

Trotzdem schade dass sie so auf ihre Identität aufpassen müssen. Wäre cool mal auf unterschiede in der Gesprächskultur zu achten.


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. Juli 2016)

Erinnert mich a weng an das Zockerweibchen von PC Action.


----------



## Orka45 (12. Juli 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Richtig doch
> 
> Aber wir wollen doch immer mal ein Update





der_yappi schrieb:


> Gesucht und gefunden:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ihr-mann-frau-oder-irgendwas-da-zwischen.html
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...eigendlich-der-frauenanteil-diesem-forum.html
> 
> Sogar zwei Threads



Quote von der_yappi aus dem anderen thread, es gab bereits dort schon mehrere threads


----------

